# The Debate - How health conscious are you?



## Soul boy 68

As the title says, how health conscious are you? Are you the 5 a day person, take regular excercise, watch what you eat? trim the fats off meat? Or are you now using this early new year to lose weight? Do you stick to certain kinds of food? I have managed to lose two stone over the past 8 months and plan to lose another two stone :doublesho determination is key I think. What has worked for me is plenty of fruit and veg, porridge, fish,white meat and nuts. What about you guys?


----------



## WHIZZER

Try to be - Regular exercise - try to eat healthy - drink water etc so I guess im quite health conscious


----------



## Juke_Fan

Try to exercise 5 days a week, drink lots of water, watch what I eat and eat reasonably healthy.

Over did it at Christmas so also trying to drop some weight.


----------



## turbosnoop

Somehow I lost two pound over Xmas don't know how! Lol I just go with the flow. Try not to take the mick with what I eat, a moment on the lips is a lifetime on the hips as they say. Pleasure from eating is short-term, but Missery about being overweight sticks with you


----------



## Kimo

Having been overweight since about 12 I decided last year to start being healthy 

Feel much fresher and healthier now I'm down 5 stone, want to lose more still tho

I go boxing 4 times a week and eat 99% healthy

What worked for me was cutting alcohol, coffee, sugar and bad carbs, upping protein and good carbs and exercising.

Oh the first 2 stone is the easiest too -.-


----------



## cossiecol

I think I'm fairly healthly....now,

Used to be up at the 17 stone mark then made a few changes, cut out all the junk food, no chocolate, no fizzy drinks, took the stairs where ever possible. Lost around 2 stone then took up MMA and Jiu-Jitsu, now 14 stone.

The main difference is I made lifestyle choices and not a fad diet where you like the weight back on, I've been 14 stone for 3 years now and will probably look to drop a wee bit more just with healthy eating and exercise.


----------



## bradleymarky

I dont have time to go to a gym or eat healthy food, my job is working shifts and i sit all day so anything i eat isnt coming off.

Anybody that has enough energy to go to a gym after work isnt working hard enough


----------



## Kimo

cossiecol said:


> I think I'm fairly healthly....now,
> 
> Used to be up at the 17 stone mark then made a few changes, cut out all the junk food, no chocolate, no fizzy drinks, took the stairs where ever possible. Lost around 2 stone then took up MMA and Jiu-Jitsu, now 14 stone.
> 
> The main difference is I made lifestyle choices and not a fad diet where you like the weight back on, I've been 14 stone for 3 years now and will probably look to drop a wee bit more just with healthy eating and exercise.


Yeah you need to balance out

I done 4 stone in 5 months then didn't go back to my old ways but went half way, carried on boxing but ate a bit worse and drank a bit, then started again with the dieting last month and down a stone now

Just helps the body reset I think though I pigged out over xmas and ny and lost 2kg :lol:


----------



## davies20

Id say I am, but I I don't class it as 'health conscious' because I feel how I am, everyone should be!

I simply choose to eat generally the right things, Meat & veg for meals, 1 chocolate bar a day, and nearly 3 litres of water a day, which means if I fancy a coke/beer once/twice a week I can or a takeaway at the weekend I can. moderation is the key.

Exercise isn't happening at the moment because I CBA - will soon be getting back out on the MTB & more than likely start insanity up again


----------



## RaceGlazer

At my age - paranoid !


----------



## m4rkymark

I think im quite healthly - try to eat the right things but don't mind if I have a bit of what I want. I exercise 5 or so days a week - sometimes its 6 days but sometimes its only 4 days, just depends what im doing and how busy I am. I generally don't eat after ive had my evening meal because I just don't feel hungry though so I think that helps.

I generally don't drink alcohol and haven't for a while, being a little bit older and having young kids/babies means we don't generally go out to the pub.

in the new year I want to try and get out on my bike in the fresh air more rather than go to the gym. if it ever stops ****ing rain I might be able to do that!


----------



## savvyfox

Soul boy 68 said:


> As the title says, how health conscious are you? Are you the 5 a day person, take regular excercise, watch what you eat? trim the fats off meat? Or are you now using this early new year to lose weight? Do you stick to certain kinds of food? I have managed to lose two stone over the past 8 months and plan to lose another two stone :doublesho determination is key I think. What has worked for me is plenty of fruit and veg, porridge, fish,white meat and nuts. What about you guys?


Congratulations on the weight loss. I never been conscious of what I eat. A bottle wine with nuts, crisps etc about 4 nights a week, cake or pudding everyday. Never had a problem with weight, quite the opposite.


----------



## Clancy

Not particularly, I should be but I'm not 

Eat what I want and drink what I want, have at least 4 coffees a day and a few beers mksy evenings and tgeres rarely a day i do t eat somethinh fried for brrakfast. I'm one of those people that doesn't seem to put weight on no matter what, been about 11 stone for as long as I can remember. Lucky really as that basically perfect for my height. God knows Owston what my cholesterol and sugar levels are like though! 

Only exercise I do now is walking the dog each day 

Used to play football and go boxing every week but packed boxing in a few years ago and I can't play football anymore my knees are ruined. Shame really as I love sports but I just can't do it anymore


----------



## R7KY D

Food wise I'm a everything in moderation kinda guy , If I want it I have it , 

I don't really drink , gave up smoking 13 years ago 

I can pretty much take it or leave it on everything 

Exercise wise - I play golf three times a week , I walk my dog 2 miles every day 

I'm not grossly overweight but could do with losing a few lbs currently 14st 2lb would like to get mid 13's at 46 i'm no young buck but i'm comfortable with myself


----------



## IamDave

I'm ridiculously unhealthy and unfit for my age and not proud of it. Decided I need to make an effort but at the same time don't want people to know I'm attempting to lose weight for fear of failure!

Gone from not exercising to getting 2-3 sessions on the exercise bike at home per week (dislike gyms) and hoping to build up to some longer sessions 3-4 times a week. Also started using my fitness pal and although not necessarily eating anything different it's made me more aware of how much calories are in everything and helping me balance out.

Haven't really set a target for weight loss to avoid any disappointment but want to feel fitter in in time!


----------



## Kiashuma

I used to be not now. Working 6 days a week i try and cycle a bit but now overweight a little bit. Feel fine so not at all bothered.


----------



## Natalie

Not at all 

I'd love to be but my illness means I tire quickly, and I struggle to eat fruit and veg as I can't digest it properly.


----------



## shycho

I'm very health conscious but not very healthy. Got a smart watch for Christmas and on my first day back to work I logged 700 steps, which means it'd take me 3 full weeks at work to hit my daily target number of steps...So i've started going for a walk/doing a bit of cycling in the morning, nothing to strenuous but more than nothing.


----------



## alan hanson

i'm concious, work out 4 times a week, i dont drink (havent since i was 18) and never let a *** go near my mouth  

I will get back into running soon once the house has calmed down.

Eating wise i am very fortunate that i can pretty much eat what i want and it wont kick me for it, though i dont and eat quite well. Plus from getting home i am pretty much non stop on my feet until bedtime everyday inc weekends, been in the new house 4ish months and i recon i've sat down to watch telly around 10 times!


----------



## muzzer

Hmmm

Before granddaughter arrived









After grand daughter arrived









And i've started to cut right down on sugary drinks, drinking more water, cut out booze all together and just need to sort my shoulder so i can get on with starting calisthenics. already go swimming which has helped and how to sort out my lungs after smoking for the best part of 30 yrs with no exercise? I use a power breathe trainer 3 times a day for a minute at a time. Going up to two minutes at a time at the weekend.


----------



## President Swirl

To be fair, I mostly eat crap. However, my job involves lots of walking, so that kind of offsets that. I used to hit the weights hard, but only do bits now. My metabolism is really random, I'm usually around 15st, but it can go down to 13'10 without doing much, or go up to nearly 16. Health does concern me to a point, but if you listened to everything the '' experts '' told you you would never leave the house. If the reaper calls me in early, so be it. I'd rather die smiling with a burrito in my hand than be a pale National Geographic lentil eating poster boy.


----------



## REVERSiN

I really dont care never took a step regarding this at least by myself, blood tests show i have a little too mich cholesterol but so be it at said earlier if you plan on watching every medical news and follow up by healthy food well you also end up setting at home eating only grass. 

I used to each so much sugar i did t care my Mom has a problem diabedes so she cant have too much sugar we try level her my dad even stopped buying any cakes and chocolates just to keep her awake of the situation we have decided to use small amounts of sugar if at all needed been there 6 months now i drink my tea without any and i had a cup the other day with 2 spoons my good it felt sooo sweet just undrinkable "thinking back i even used to have 3 spoons sometimes".
My job recquires me to stay standing all day long for 12 hours minus my brakes. I do eat lots of junk never cares basiclly i seem leved sometimes i have an appetite others i simply dont and can go 24 hours without eating. 

Weight is good never above nor under depwnds on height which iam average minus not too tall.
Sport ? Well used to box a bit i had a bag until i teared it lol so nope only work for now.


I hope no one of you guys never ever gets illness even in any way related to food its just hard to break old habits. Stay well


----------



## alan hanson

24 hours without eating? Christ i struggle for 2 hours, surely 24 hours isn't good for you (appreciate no drinking is probably more serious). Junk is ok but as with everything in life moderation is the key


----------



## DJ X-Ray

For the past 8 or so years I have been, before that I used to eat all kinds of rubbish. Now, all I eat mainly is fresh fish -salmon, tuna, mackerel etc-and some chicken. T-bone steak now and again. I like all veg (apart from swede). I don't buy into supplements, protein shakes and vits etc. I prefer to get them the from the source, the natural way.

I have been doing it so long now that I physically do not like the taste of junk food and all I can taste is the crap it contains.

Don't go gym anymore, just jog , swim, mountain bike and football. Sit ups etc at home or down the park. I'm exercising most of the time anyway in my line of work (chippy)building which is physical in itself.
Got one of my workmates on this buzz and he's done well and a lot happier than he used to be. Most of the others just go down the cafe everyday, which is fair enough, I spose not everyone could probably face eating a stone-cold smoked mackerel with poached egg and baby spinach sarnie in January...which I'll be eating in an hour.


----------



## Ross

Yeah I think so I have cut out a lot of junk food and booze after the festive period,got myself a Nutripro which I use to make healthy smoothie ect. So far I have lost a few pounds in a week and generally feel much better.


----------



## Kriminal

I'd say I'm 'fairly' health conscious, having been working out for the past 20 years.

The reason I put fairly though is because I'm 46 now, and all that hype with measuring portions, eating clean, etc. has gone at my age. You just generally want to keep on top of things, but not to extremes at this age (imo).

So, I work out with weights 3 times a week. I generally eat 'clean', as I DO enjoy salads and pasta, but won't go to extremes with dieting. I eat what I want, when I want on weekends!

Considering I've taken steps BACK in how I approach my diet, my workouts are more extreme than ever before - so there is a balance with it all.

I'm currently 14 stone 4 pounds, but did lose 5 pounds over Christmas as I didn't go to the gym for 2 weeks; was helping my Niece move in with her boyfriend - helping with decorating, etc.

My goal for this year will be to end it at 15 stone, as I believe my physique looks and feels a lot better and fuller, and more conditioned (believe it or not) when I'm bigger. (Oh, I'm 5' 10" too)
:thumb:


----------



## Ross

I don't go to the gym but my job being a joiner/builder is pretty physical and I walk the dogs as much as I can which is good exercise.


----------



## cleancar

I try and eat as healthy as possible, I think the older you get the more you hear about people you know of dying etc , makes you realise nobody is invincible 

I think it really is a case of you are what you eat , but I do find it very hard to be 100% good all the time , I think we all need treats etc 

Does anyone take vitamin tablets every day ? often wonder if you really need them 

I also wonder if you should regularly go for a blood test to see if your body is deficient in something , I'm sure I read somewhere some people pay to send their blood off for testing to ensure they are getting the right nutrients & vitamins , probably a bit extreme


----------



## Natalie

cleancar said:


> I try and eat as healthy as possible, I think the older you get the more you hear about people you know of dying etc , makes you realise nobody is invincible
> 
> I think it really is a case of you are what you eat , but I do find it very hard to be 100% good all the time , I think we all need treats etc
> 
> Does anyone take vitamin tablets every day ? often wonder if you really need them
> 
> I also wonder if you should regularly go for a blood test to see if your body is deficient in something , I'm sure I read somewhere some people pay to send their blood off for testing to ensure they are getting the right nutrients & vitamins , probably a bit extreme


I take a multi vit daily, but as above I can't eat many fruit / veg so I don't get nutrients that way  
Had to have an iron infusion just before Christmas because my levels were too low.

I have to have regularly blood tests varying from weekly to bi-monthly and don't know why anyone would have them unless they suspected something was wrong. For a start it can knacker your veins up?


----------



## Kimo

Lol I tried the whole fruit smoothie thing

Felt great for a few days then before I knew it, it was exiting the body as quickly as it went in :lol:


----------



## Steve_6R

I'm trying to get healthy as my genetics don't look great (father's side has a history of cancer, mothers has heart disease) so I've started getting into cycling again and eating less bad food. My newfound unemployment is just a catalyst for that, more free time to exercise and all


----------

